#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος εκτυπώσεων και φωτοτυπιών σχεδίων, σελίδων Α4 κ.λπ.

## Xάρης

Δημιουργώ το θέμα αυτό με στόχο να ανταλλάξουμε πληροφορίες για το κόστος των εκτυπώσεων στα διάφορα "φωτοτυπάδικα".

φωτοτυπία *ασπρόμαυρη* σελίδας *Α4* σε χαρτί *80gr* = *0,037¤* + ΦΠΑ
(είτε μία σελίδα ανά φύλλο, είτε διπλής όψης, το κόστος είναι το ίδιο)

φωτοτυπία *ασπρόμαυρη* σχεδίου σε χαρτί *ξηρογραφίας* *80gr* 
*0,57¤/τρέχον μέτρο* + ΦΠΑ για ύψος *0,297μ**0,85¤/τρέχον μέτρο* + ΦΠΑ για ύψος *0,594μ**1,28¤/τρέχον μέτρο* + ΦΠΑ για ύψος *0,914μ*
Οι παραπάνω τιμές είναι από τον Γαλόνη στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## Kostas2002

Υπάρχει ακόμα ξηρογραφία;

----------


## Xάρης

Το χαρτί αναφέρεται ως ξηρογραφίας, δηλαδή λευκό χαρτί, μάλλον για να διαχωρίζεται από το διαφανές.
Οι εκτυπώσεις στο εν λόγω κατάστημα αλλά και στα άλλα αντίστοιχα μεγάλα καταστήματα της Θεσσαλονίκης γίνονται με μηχανήματα laser.

----------


## Xάρης

Ανανεώνω τον παραπάνω πίνακα από το φωτοτυπικό "Γαλόνης" στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης.

Φωτοτυπία *ασπρόμαυρη* σχεδίου σε χαρτί [B][B]ξηρογραφίας [B]80gr 
*0,57¤/τρέχον μέτρο* + ΦΠΑ για ύψος *0,297μ**1,13¤/τρέχον μέτρο* + ΦΠΑ για ύψος *0,594μ**1,75¤/τρέχον μέτρο* + ΦΠΑ για ύψος *0,914μ*
Γενικώς ισχύει το *1,91¤/m2* + ΦΠΑ

----------

